# My passenger rating scale - thoughts?



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

5 stars - good passenger(s) who tip on base rate fares
5 stars - good passenger(s) who don't tip on surge > 1.6 fairs
4 stars - good passengers who don't tip on base rate fares
3 stars - anyone who I don't want to match with again - typically loud groups of people who want to blast music
2 stars - anyone who disrespects me or my car including but not limited to: excessive wait time, waiting for errands, leaving trash in car, putting bottom of shoes on the seats (yes really), damaging anything, over-entitled attitude.
1 star - anyone who I feel is a risk/threat to the driver community - someone who should not be an Uber passenger.

Thoughts?


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

scooterabc said:


> 5 stars - good passenger(s) who tip on base rate fares
> 5 stars - good passenger(s) who don't tip on surge > 1.6 fairs
> 4 stars - good passengers who don't tip on base rate fares
> 3 stars - anyone who I don't want to match with again - typically loud groups of people who want to blast music
> ...


Don't forget door slamming, food eating, smokers that take one last puff when they open your door, not seat belt wearing, let the kids treat the car like a toy, open alcohol container drinking, demeaning self entitled pricks that say "5 stars" as they get out without tipping A-holes...
Uber off my friend


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

Manotas said:


> Don't forget door slamming, food eating, smokers that take one last puff when they open your door, not seat belt wearing, let the kids treat the car like a toy, open alcohol container drinking, demeaning self entitled pricks that say "5 stars" as they get out without tipping A-holes...
> Uber off my friend


Those people pretty much fit into the 2 star category, except the open container person isn't getting in the car or I will stop the car.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

My passenger rating scale - thoughts?

Thinking gets me in trouble, I rely on instincts. Otherwise, good / fair.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I have 5, 4, 3, 1 and one. I don't normally ding for not tipping unless there is extras involved of course there are exceptions.

Everyone starts at a 4, a four is really good right?

They can get to a 5 if I really like them or of they tip. I try not to ding a rider for not tipping so I decided 4 is my baseline. I get so many new riders, and almost always afterwards I get a non 5. I've started changing these trips from 4 to 3s the next day if I remember the trip. I swear, in the last week I got 5 non 5 star trips, gave 7 1st time rides. I changed 6 of the 7 to 3s, one gave me a tip. In the past 3 weeks I've received 12 non 5s.. almost doubled my total from the prior 4 months. Dam tourists! I hate giving that speach, but I guess I'm going to have to get over it...


Yesterday I loaded and unloaded a whole dam carload of groceries, the woman was from Brooklyn too, she should know better... 1 star... I loaded and unloaded... she had to have been new, had a 5 rating. The best part her driveway was full of cars, 4 of them. I had to carry shit all the way up the driveway. I did 2 rides yesterday, and got one rated trip. A non 5 it was a one or 2. I almost went back to her house, I swear I was pissed. I was going to put a box of cake mix in the back and bring it to her, did you forget this I found it in my car.... oh was there a problem with the trip? I'm still a little heated about it. Of course I can't be positive it was her that dinged me but...


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 10, 2016)

Didn't know we could change passenger ratings once we've rated them, ,,,,let me know how if you can, thanks.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Partner app... trip... help... problem with trip... pick any topic.... I usually use problem with rider/ report behavior then just type please change rating to X


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Just changed a bunch from yesterday and wed. This one had a huge cart of groceries from /walmart. I loaded it all, drove her home, and then unloaded. There were 5 cars in the driveway so I had to carry it from the road to the porch. 2 24 pack of water. 8 12 packs soda... 2 12packs of tea in a bottle. Plus the 15 or so bags. Road to house about 30-40 yards.

No tip... barely a thank you, and on the way home my rating took a ding. It was my only trip in almost 2 days. I do not know for sure but... we had a pretty good conversation on the way home too... but the ding is for the loading/unloading and barely thanking me. My rating has taken a beating lately ugh... I hate having to explain ratings every trip but I guess it's that time.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Don't make it too complicated!

Tip, 5 *;
No tip, 2.5x plus surge, 4*;
All the others, 1*


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

uberpa said:


> Don't make it too complicated!
> 
> Tip, 5 *;
> No tip, 2.5x plus surge, 4*;
> All the others, 1*


I went out today with that mentality to rate tips5 ,non tips 4 but I get to talking to these ppl and I start to feel bad to rate less then 5 ugh I hate having a heart cause clearly most passengers don't tip. but like someone said before how can they tip if they don't carry cash. So Idk .
Can the passengers see who rating them if I did give 4? cause I have recurring passengers around my area. That go 2 blocks an no tip. I so much wanna rate lower. But I worry they'll know it's me. Any chance of that?


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> I went out today with that mentality to rate tips5 ,non tips 4 but I get to talking to these ppl and I start to feel bad to rate less then 5 ugh I hate having a heart cause clearly most passengers don't tip. but like someone said before how can they tip if they don't carry cash. So Idk .
> Can the passengers see who rating them if I did give 4? cause I have recurring passengers around my area. That go 2 blocks an no tip. I so much wanna rate lower. But I worry they'll know it's me. Any chance of that?


Most passengers don't even KNOW they have a rating. We see that, they don't. They have to ask for their rating to have it disclosed to them. NO they won't know who rates them. If you have recurring passengers who go 2 blocks and no tip, do you WANT those passengers? If you don't, then rate them 3 and you won't match with them again. If you DO want them, then ask yourself why. Are you doing charity work (which is fine) or trying to run a small business?

I encourage you to stop feeling bad about giving someone a 4 who takes you for a $2.81 ride somewhere.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> I went out today with that mentality to rate tips5 ,non tips 4 but I get to talking to these ppl and I start to feel bad to rate less then 5 ugh I hate having a heart cause clearly most passengers don't tip. but like someone said before how can they tip if they don't carry cash. So Idk .
> Can the passengers see who rating them if I did give 4? cause I have recurring passengers around my area. That go 2 blocks an no tip. I so much wanna rate lower. But I worry they'll know it's me. Any chance of that?


You won't be matched to the same person you rated 1. So if every driver rates pax my way, it'll be hard for those non tippers to get a ride due to low ratings. But the meantime, they'll help creating surges!
We are doing it for money not making friends!


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

I think that a "3" is sufficient to not match with a passenger again. A "1" to me is just being mean. I do like the idea of passengers who don't get rides creating surges though.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

scooterabc said:


> I think that a "3" is sufficient to not match with a passenger again. A "1" to me is just being mean. I do like the idea of passengers who don't get rides creating surges though.


Due to the circumstance uber created upon us, that's the only way. Nothing personal to those pax, but we have to make a living out of it.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

uberpa said:


> Don't make it too complicated!
> Tip, 5 *;
> No tip, 2.5x plus surge, 4*;
> All the others, 1*


Do you really do this consistently? If so, I would think that you are rating 90% of your pax at 1 star. I would think that the Uber Overlords would notice this and not be happy with a driver who gave out mostly 1 star ratings. Or at least they could latch onto this information if they haven't already.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

scooterabc said:


> Do you really do this consistently? If so, I would think that you are rating 90% of your pax at 1 star. I would think that the Uber Overlords would notice this and not be happy with a driver who gave out mostly 1 star ratings. Or at least they could latch onto this information if they haven't already.


I drive surge only and let low rating ping expire. Now I seldom take pings less than 2.1x. 
I did give my lowest surge(1.9x) trip pax last week a 1 star and later found out he gave me a 3.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

A lot of pax who take 3x plus trip actually tip.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

scooterabc said:


> I think that a "3" is sufficient to not match with a passenger again. A "1" to me is just being mean. I do like the idea of passengers who don't get rides creating surges though.


Uber is not Lyft, they will match you w/ a Pax again even if you rate them 1. It's up to us to ignore low rated Pax


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Manotas said:


> Uber is not Lyft, they will match you w/ a Pax again even if you rate them 1. It's up to us to ignore low rated Pax


I haven't seen a single pax again whom I rated 1 star to and some of them live less than a mile around me.
I think uber does it for 1 stars. Not sure about 2 and 3 as I never used them.


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm so glad I signed in on this rainy day.............I thought riders could see us rating them. Now at least I can have a little satisfaction with the rotten ones....like the jerk who wanted to go 1/2 mile AFTER we detoured to Publix where he supposedly cashed his check. After a very long wait (he left papers in the car I couldn't leave), he came out with food which he ATE in the car, dumplings and sushi. Stunk to high heaven. 25min and I got $3 Grrrr.......

I'm learning but not fast enough, I'm starting to get irritated. Lots of driving, very little reward and now I'm reading about $700 fines?


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

scooter & manitos I like your rating scales but I think many passengers arent in tune with surge, etc. Also uber is very active about 'no tipping' so passengers think its not allowed. I still haven't convinced my tech savvy 19yo that its 'legal' for uber drivers to get tips. Agh.


----------



## IUberGR (Jan 2, 2016)

Alright. My many beers in thoughts as a driver who is also occasionally a rider. There is no logic to the way your driver rating moves. I provide a clean, safe, polite, efficient ride. Sometimes my rating goes up, sometimes it goes down. It's never quite as good as I think I earn. 


As a rider, I took three rides one weekend, two were good and one guy wasn't even trying. Two I tipped and gave five stars, one I gave one star. My rider rating was 4.7. Recently I took two rides in one night, one was excellent, one adequate. Tipped both, gave both five stars. My rider rating is now 5.0. Math tells me it should be 4.80. Who knows?


----------



## IUberGR (Jan 2, 2016)

Rae said:


> I'm so glad I signed in on this rainy day.............I thought riders could see us rating them. Now at least I can have a little satisfaction with the rotten ones....like the jerk who wanted to go 1/2 mile AFTER we detoured to Publix where he supposedly cashed his check. After a very long wait (he left papers in the car I couldn't leave), he came out with food which he ATE in the car, dumplings and sushi. Stunk to high heaven. 25min and I got $3 Grrrr.......
> 
> I'm learning but not fast enough, I'm starting to get irritated. Lots of driving, very little reward and now I'm reading about $700 fines?


----------



## IUberGR (Jan 2, 2016)

I mostly feel overly generous with my rider ratings, but making me wait while you shop is a one star deduction, and eating in my car is at least two more deducted. I DONT EAT in my car. That's a two star ride at best.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

"Lots of driving, no reward" "we have to disinfect you, there are the showers"..... Im getting ready to work now (uber),  I have no expectations so anything that happens is a plus....


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

I've been sticking with my tip scale well for the past week. 5 stars only to those who tip or on a high surge. I think it is OUR responsibility and duty to educate the passengers and the other drivers. Seeing the passenger rating, distance, and surge is the only info we have on whether or not to pick up a passenger. So I'm going to think twice about accepting someone with less than a 4.8 rating.

On a related note, I had a deaf passenger from Pasadena to Burbank airport over the weekend. She was able to read lips and speak enough to convey easy things, but we couldn't really have a conversation. When we got to the airport I removed her luggage from the trunk and she was confused with her app. She wanted to know how to tip me with the app. I think I managed to explain that Uber doesn't offer a tip button. She figured it out and gave me $4 from her purse. I guess she usually uses Lyft... No, she wouldn't use Lyft - she can't talk on a phone and Lyft doesn't support text messages between driver/passenger... Whatever. She had a 5 star rating and still does. Maybe it was her first Uber.


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

One of my new rules is no eating in the car. He didn't ask btw, he just started eating. It ended up being 20 min and $3.50 for me. A lot of waiting and a really stinky car. Ridiculous. 

I do think its hard to penalize riders for not tipping because Uber is so vocal about tips not being required. Its not their fault in many cases, they believe we can't accept tips. Sometimes of course, people are cheap and nasty but not always. If Uber is telling them not to tip, we can't fault the rider.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

Rae said:


> I do think its hard to penalize riders for not tipping because Uber is so vocal about tips not being required. Its not their fault in many cases, they believe we can't accept tips. Sometimes of course, people are cheap and nasty but not always. If Uber is telling them not to tip, we can't fault the rider.


Uh, yes we can. They shouldn't be idiots. And if they ask we tell them. 5 star passengers tip. Just let them be 4 stars, it's not going to keep them from getting rides... Except from me.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sounds like premeditated rating to me


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

How is it premeditated? It's based on passenger performance and actions. If it's a shitty passenger it deserves a shitty rating. Not tipping on base fare = shitty passenger. Easy enough?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I posted this on another thread - seems more appropriate here:


I have a new system for rating Pax. I countdown from 5 minutes:

0-1 minute wait - 5 star
1-3 minute wait - 4 star
3-5 minute wait - 1 star
5+ minute wait - collect my $4

Add variables for things like - short trip (-1) star, if no tip (Tipping, what's that). 

What are y'all doing?

PS - I had one pax that came out of house right when it hit 5 minute. I cancelled. Is that a &%[email protected]!* move? Probably was gonna be a $3 ride anyway.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Rae said:


> I'm so glad I signed in on this rainy day.............I thought riders could see us rating them. Now at least I can have a little satisfaction with the rotten ones....like the jerk who wanted to go 1/2 mile AFTER we detoured to Publix where he supposedly cashed his check. After a very long wait (he left papers in the car I couldn't leave), he came out with food which he ATE in the car, dumplings and sushi. Stunk to high heaven. 25min and I got $3 Grrrr.......
> 
> I'm learning but not fast enough, I'm starting to get irritated. Lots of driving, very little reward and now I'm reading about $700 fines?


I had a pax ask me to wait for them while they went into their house after happy hour. Probably had to do a bump before going out again.

Can you wait?

Sure!

Out of sight; ride ended (I always keep passenger app open to see opportunity cost - it was surging).


----------



## CowboyBill (Nov 12, 2015)

scooterabc said:


> 5 stars - good passenger(s) who tip on base rate fares
> 5 stars - good passenger(s) who don't tip on surge > 1.6 fairs
> 4 stars - good passengers who don't tip on base rate fares
> 3 stars - anyone who I don't want to match with again - typically loud groups of people who want to blast music
> ...


I'm still fairly new at this. I've been wondering about this rating thing. Could the customer know if I gave them a bad rating before they rated me and then retaliate against me with a low rating. I'm finding through this thread that the answer is no. I drive for both services and notice that it is almost an automatic with Lyft riders that they tip most of the time (except for the younger ones). Partly because I give them an awesome ride experience.  
I actually do pretty good on tips with the Uber crowd too. When they see the mustache on the dash they always ask about it and I get to explain that I drive for both which always leads to the question "Which do you prefer" That opens the door for me to explain why dual drivers prefer Lyft because Uber screws the drivers with low rates and high commissions and actually discourages PAX from tipping by making them believe the tip is included in the fare when it is not and Lyft has the good sense to allow tipping within the app just like a restaurant bill where people automatically tip their server. They usually say Wow I didn't know that. Then more often than not they will leave a tip. Of course I don't always get to have that discussion and sometime even when I do they still don't tip, just like all Lyft riders don't tip. So I think I'll start using a system like this for Uber Pax. Don't get to find out if Lyft PAX tip until later.
My question is this. If I make the comment on a 4 star "NO TIP" would the Uber mafia pick up on this and deactivate me? Can't go for the loud music getting a 3. I actually encourage them to hook up with AUX and we blast out for a fun trip.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

CowboyBill said:


> My question is this. If I make the comment on a 4 star "NO TIP" would the Uber mafia pick up on this and deactivate me? Can't go for the loud music getting a 3. I actually encourage them to hook up with AUX and we blast out for a fun trip.


I would not specifically reference "no tip" in your comment. I typically don't leave comments. Just the star rating. If you like them to hook up loud music then that's fine. But they should ask and not expect it to be a given.


----------



## AlexDrag (Nov 9, 2015)

I rated with 5 stars all of my 800+ riders. Who cares anyway??


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

AlexDrag said:


> I rated with 5 stars all of my 800+ riders. Who cares anyway??


Well, if drivers want a useful way to decide whether or not to accept a passenger, the rating is about all we have to go on. Thanks for not helping with that!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

scooterabc said:


> Well, if drivers want a useful way to decide whether or not to accept a passenger, the rating is about all we have to go on. Thanks for not helping with that!


Except in places like Chicago we can't see the Pax rating.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> Except in places like Chicago we can't see the Pax rating.


How very annoying and very odd. What's the point of having passenger ratings if the driver can't see them...? Has it always been this way in Chicago or is Uber testing out a new way to piss off drivers...?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> Except in places like Chicago we can't see the Pax rating.


Any explanation or theories on why Uber decided not to show the riders rating to drivers in Chicago?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Any explanation or theories on why Uber decided not to show the riders rating to drivers in Chicago?


They stopped doing that about 1.5 years ago. Probably because drivers would not accept rides from people with low ratings. I dunno.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

scooterabc said:


> How very annoying and very odd. What's the point of having passenger ratings if the driver can't see them...? Has it always been this way in Chicago or is Uber testing out a new way to piss off drivers...?


See below - but if memory serves me, it was about 1.5 years ago. We thought at the time that Uber trolled this website and got a pulse of ways to piss off drivers. There was some chatter about not picking up people that had low ratings. A few weeks later - it was gone.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Minimum fares without leaving a tip will always get 3 stars.

And sometimes I might accidentally tap 2 stars and submit instead of 3 which happened today.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah, over the past two weeks I'm thinking or revising my rating scale:
5 stars for decent passenger who tips
1 star for just about everyone else.
If the rating is based on the last 100 rides (which I think it is for us) then the maximum it can affect a passenger is +/- .04 -- so a 5.00 becomes a 4.96 when I give that person a 1 rating. Of course if they don't HAVE 100 rides, the impact is greater. Someone who has a 5 star rating and only 15 rides is going to go to 4.75 if the 16th ride is 1 star....


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I always thought the rating didn't matter. Here is how it can - tell the pax (or somehow organically bring it up on convo) that they can check their rating. 

When they pull it up, and they are shocked, you can say:

Do you tip your driver? "No." 1 star.
Do you make the driver wait more than 2 minutes? "Yes" 1 star.
Do you come in drunk with loud annoying friends? "Sometimes" 1 star.

I would probably tell pax: "If the pax gets to my car in 0-2 minutes, they usually get 4 stars, and if they tip they get 5 stars."

I usually find a way to, again, organically, state that if i do 15 rides in a night, and each person makes me wait 5 minutes before getting in, and i have to drive 5 minutes to get to them, I have effectively worked for 2.5 hours with no pay, not to mention the fuel to drive to you. I try to impart upon them that if they aren't going to tip, that's fine, but at least be out front right when I arrive (to me, that is worth more than a $1-2 tip).


----------

